# Kindle for PC - won't open



## bluefish1303 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all...
I have a preinstalled Kindle on my lap top, I've just noticed it has two icons, one is Kindle for PC, one is just Kindle. I've noticed it wasn't displaying anymore then the first 9 books I've downloaded with no option for the next page (if that's how it works)...
Now, neither won't open at all, double click or hover and click. 
Help? 
ps - did I have to do anything to Kindle to begin with? Like I said, it was already on my new lap top...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would delete them both thoroughly (no idea why there would be two icons or possibly two copies of the program) and then re-download a fresh copy of the Kindle for PC app. . . .that way you're sure you're getting the latest version. The versions DO expire as Amazon releases newer versions.

Make sure that new one is registered to your regular Amazon Kindle account and you should be good. . .it should show all the books on your account, and find any you'd previously downloaded to that laptop -- unless you put them somewhere other than the usual default folder.


----------



## bluefish1303 (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks Ann, I didn't realise I would have to update it, it's a whole new world out there! Easy fixed..


----------



## The Tortoise (Dec 9, 2011)

I have the same problem and I am amazed that Amazon does not inform users of this requirement.


----------

